# Warm transformer, is it an issue?



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

I am using the basic Bachmann transformer that comes with most of their sets. The train is a Bachman 2-6-2 Prairie pulling 3 ore cars, tank and 2 gons. All of the cars are on metal wheels and very free wheeling. on the line there is a 2 inch hill that has a 4 ft climb. After running for 20 minutes the transformer gets warm. Is this normal? None of the smaller lines have this issue and they run the same size train, same transformer on shorter lines.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Transformers do get warm.

Bob


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

I have an old bachmann transformer that gets warm quickly. And sometimes I hear a quiet metal ding sound and it turns off for about 10-20 minutes to cool down. It's frustrating when I'm testing my engines and wiring. Sometimes it goes off right away.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You have a short or using too much power. The circuit breaker is making the sound. It may start a fire if the breaker fails.


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

Hmmm that's not good. I may have to use my other bachmann transformer..


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

B.C.RAIL said:


> Hmmm that's not good. I may have to use my other bachmann transformer..


 
Swap them out. _If that dose not fix it. try turning off , or unhooking your circuits one by one until the over load reapers. _

_Is the track the only thing hooked up?_

_with no trains on the track, power to full dose it still trip the breaker?_


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

Yes, the track is only thing hooked to the transformer.
And the transformer is fine for a while if theres nothing on the track .


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

B.C.RAIL said:


> Yes, the track is only thing hooked to the transformer.
> And the transformer is fine for a while if theres nothing on the track .


 
Do you have this trouble with all engines?

It sounds like the track and wires are good.

do you have a test light?

If this is a DCC, I nedd to shut up.

john


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

B.C.RAIL said:


> transformer is fine for a while if theres nothing on the track .


 
I just reread your post. the transformer should be able to left on indefinitely with out tripping the breaker, If there are no trains on the track.

If it is still getting hot and tripping the breaker there is a short some where.

John


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Track Shorts*

If you had three rail I would suggest to look for a bad insulator under the center rail. For HO do you have a reverse loop? Due to weather etc the gap in the rail may have closed and short. They will need a plastic spacer. This is my only idea on a track short. Maybe an accessory insulator is bad too.


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

I have regular atlas track, using DC. The track is a little old and needs cleaning. The connections are good and the wiring is ok. I don't have a test light.. Some of the engines are good runners..that need a little cleaning as well. The two new CP engines run fine with a little flickering of the lights.










The two top lines are un powered and the bottom one is too.
The middle lines are powered.
This is just a holding place for my favourite engines, considering I have no space for a proper layout. I like to run them back and forth once in a while.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

Shorts can happen at the switches. Check them. Especially the uninsulated ones.

Dirty track can also cause problems. 

Bob


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

The switches are not good at all and I wouldn't use them on a permanent layout.

The transformer only seems to get hot is when I'm using an engine that either hasn't been running for a long time or has some bad wiring.

I'm not exactly sure what you mean by insulated switches..


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

If you suspect the track. Divide it up and try to power each section separately to find the bad section.


----------



## B.C.RAIL (Sep 1, 2008)

I decided to clean the track..
I used an emory board to clean them..it worked great..heres a pic to see the difference.









left is done and right side isn't.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

The frogs are insulated. This should explain it.

http://www.trains.com/mrr/image.ashx?img=mr_ce_8-02_wiringturnouts_01.jpg&w=250



Bob


----------

